# Html open in new tab code



## mohityadavx (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi!

I have a query I am using this code to open links in new tab:-


```
<a href="10 imp things.html" title="10 Important Things To Be Done" target="_new"></a>
```

Now I am facing a problem with this which is :-

When I open a link it opens a new tab but if I go back to original window from where link was opened and open another link with same code instead of opening one more tab  and having two new tabs it opens the link in the next tab only .How to overcome this?


----------



## RBX (Nov 6, 2011)

set target="_blank" instead

target="_new" is like target="a" - if a tab has been named as "a", each anchor targeted to "a" will open in that very tab.


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 6, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> set target="_blank" instead
> 
> target="_new" is like target="a" - if a tab has been named as "a", each anchor targeted to "a" will open in that very tab.



Thanx!!!


----------

